# Our goats favorite climbing toy



## Kamikazecowboy (Jun 11, 2012)

The rest of the kids got down before I got the camera, but this is their favortie climbing toy on the whole farm. The adults dont play on it but the kids love it, kinda like skateboarders at the mall


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I worry about goats on roofs of cars. They can remember things after they grow up that could get them into trouble if they weigh 200lbs.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

So what you're saying, Nancy, is that they really need to start making cars sturdier again like they did in the old days.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I had 10 or 15 old cars in the back that they used to climb on. We came back from one trip and as we reached the parking lot, they were all over the cars there. I've kept them on leads any where near cars anymore.


----------



## Kamikazecowboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Actually the adults either cant or wont get up there or they arent interested. Its just the kids that use it as thier climbing toy. The adults prefer a pallet stack and our flatbed trailers


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My Rav4 was totaled in December by a driver who probably is to old to still be driving, so Lawn Mower's dancing days are over.
[attachment=0:1z03z2j9]Lawn Mower Car 2.jpg[/attachment:1z03z2j9]


----------

